

xkcd American Dollar Comparison - dylangs1030
http://xkcd.com/980/huge/#x=-1608&y=-5098&z=5

======
antimora
Wow, the data was aggregated from 199 different source materials:

<http://xkcd.com/980/sources/>

~~~
dylangs1030
The overwhelming majority of those were from government or scholarly, peer-
reviewed sources. xkcd is probably the most exhaustive web-comic I know in
terms of social commentary. Humor of some of the points aside, it's a valuable
visual comparison, seeing how many resources could be acquired with a small
fraction of the current United States debt.

